# Le Red Haddoni Carpet 4.0/5.0 .....



## Taipan

You're never going to believe this. I have had the fortune/opportunity? to come across what may be the largest carpet anemone I have ever seen in (hobbyist) captivity. The fact that it is red is an added bonus. 

As always, it's a long and complex story of how I came across this specimen. Long story short: I'm in the process of trying to 'rescue' it. When I first came across it....the anemone was in rough shape. It was literally inside out. You could see its internal organs and the mouth was not only gaping....it was spewing its guts - literally. Its oral disc was exceptionally engorged.

This anemone is HUGE. It's 3 Feet fully open. Take into consideration that the pictures enclosed are of the anemone is 'folded' up (at 2 feet) and cannot fully expand properly. It's half the size of my refugium. If it stabilizes; I will start an anemone based display exclusively for it. I'm an idiot.....






Realistically - I am prepared to accept that it will slowly whither and die. I am hopeful of keeping it alive. Cautiously optimistic if you will. Some will ask why I've done this: I believe that the refugium is better than the environment it was coming from or was potentially destined for. I'm unaware of any LFS that could house something like this without having a designated large aquarium exclusively for it. It's just too big. Not that my current setup is 'better'; but I believe that I can devote a little more TLC to the situation.

Update so far: It has become sticky again. It reacts to stimuli of light and touch. The oral disc is now closing....but still open. At least that it is no longer gaping. The most disconcerning issue I have right now is that it has not really attached or affixed to anything yet. Feeding response: it enveloped a piece of shrimp I placed an it; however it later spit it out.

I'll keep you posted if there is any substantial news: good or bad. If someone has a proper 'forever' home for it and can demonstrate this....I'm open to letting you adopt it.


----------



## thmh

Good luck red! 

-Tony


----------



## Taipan

Thanks. Want to adopt it?


----------



## thmh

Taipan said:


> Thanks. Want to adopt it?


Lol my tank is smaller then yours .... P. S why is your nick name red, shouldn't it be yellow because your asian....... Lol^_^

-Tony


----------



## Taipan

thmh said:


> Lol my tank is smaller then yours .... P. S why is your nick name red, shouldn't it be yellow because your asian....... Lol^_^
> 
> -Tony


"Red" - like my carpets  , Red is also a festive and prosperous colour in most Asian cultures, Red - the colour my eyes get after a good evening of debauchery


----------



## teemee

Red,
Wait a while before trying to feed it again. At least until the oral disc is closed and its foot has firmly attached to something. 
Good luck!


----------



## Taipan

Thanks! Yeah...I'm impatient. I wanted to see it eat. lol As you know...nothing good happens fast in this hobby


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

Red truly amazing and why the hek do u not have a 200 gal rescue tank ....
keep up the good work and it looks great already
cheers 
tom


----------



## teemee

Taipan said:


> Thanks! Yeah...I'm impatient. I wanted to see it eat. lol As you know...nothing good happens fast in this hobby


I know - I would be, too. But you're just going to stress it out even more...
Just think, you can get dozens of little clowns (+anemone shrimp, porcelain crabs) for this beauty. It's worth waiting for!


----------



## Taipan

I don't want to get my hopes up. I can dream though.  Weeeeeee! Funny though....my rescue ocellaris clown - it was a runt being beaten up (ironically in the refugium as well); doesn't go near the carpet. It stays in the bubbletips.


----------



## explor3r

Wow!! that look gigantic my friend I have to go and see it live


----------



## Taipan

Please drop by when you can. I know you'll be busy this week. Bring your camera  . I admit my pictures are terrible. lol

Yeah...it's enormous. Let's hope it's still surviving when you get here.


----------



## Flexin5

wow that thing is nuts. maybe the lfs brought it in to frag in half or something?


----------



## teemee

Flexin5 said:


> wow that's a thing is nuts. maybe the lfs brought it in to frag in half or something?


I doubt it- it's a real crap shoot fragging anemones... These don't split every five minutes like bta's, either. An Lfs could easily get a small fortune for this anemone, were it in better shape.


----------



## Flexin5

teemee said:


> I doubt it- it's a real crap shoot fragging anemones... These don't split every five minutes like bta's, either. An Lfs could easily get a small fortune for this anemone, were it in better shape.


that's what i thought? the last time i met up with taipan he said that you can't really frag them too well....unless the lfs got it cheap and wanted to take that chance? or sell it to some baller with like a 10,000 gallon tank...lol


----------



## Tristan

That would look great next to my other red carpet and the yellow carpet....hmmm a 7, tank of haddoni and true percs...that would be a sight!

Another great find Red. I might set up a carpet tank if your wanting to be rid of him  I'm accepting donations now lol.


----------



## Taipan

*Carpet Adoption*

I believe you'd be able to provide and care for it. If you're serious about it....I could drop it off this weekend at the store. Something like this really deserves a better home than it has now.


----------



## Taipan

Potential new home found. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Taipan

*The plot thickens with an apology......*



Tristan said:


> That would look great next to my other red carpet and the yellow carpet....hmmm a 7, tank of haddoni and true percs...that would be a sight!
> 
> Another great find Red. I might set up a carpet tank if your wanting to be rid of him  I'm accepting donations now lol.


Firstly; I need to apologize if I got Tristan's (and anyone else's for that matter) hopes up. No malice was intended.

After letting the original owner of the carpet know that I had found a "better" home for it.....the discussion didn't go well at first. He was a little upset that I would be "re-gifting" something. Which flies in the face of logic since the primary objective was for the anemone to survive and thrive (if it lives). There was no $ to have been exchanged. It was a serious adoption offer. Firstly an anemone of this caliber deserves a chance to thrive. Secondly on a more self serving note: do you know what something that size can do to pollute your system if it self destructs? Not pretty.






Bottom line: the end result will be either a new display for me or the original owner.  .....at his expense


----------



## Tristan

I will be crying for weeks!!! But seriously I have two so I'm not even remotely disappointed! Good news on the larger display though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan

Dude....you deserved a public apology after getting your hopes up and then having it shot down in less than 12 hours. I generally don't reveal names for tranascations but this was a special case  Again. Sorry. 

I'm happy the anemone will go to a good home (if it survives)....and I get a free display


----------



## Tristan

My only thoughts were that if I had three maybe they would spawn, I mean what are the odds they would all be the same sex. Did you know these suckers can live hundreds of years! The oldest in captivity is 80+ years... That's crazy! 

Kind of puts they hobby into a different perspective huh.


----------



## Taipan

Crazy. That would be one interesting display and offspring. As for longevity....I want this to live and thrive. Cheers.


----------



## tom g

*wellll..................*

well how big a display give us some details dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Taipan

Haven't thought that far yet. My own display is still a work in progress. I'm just hoping it lives day-by-day at the moment. lol


----------



## Taipan

Foot has finally attached to the bottom glass. It's reacting to small feedings of cyclopeze via turkey baster. As a result....it manages to expel a surprising amount of waste. 

It's also becoming a little "stickier" and it's oral disc is finally closed instead of looking like a gigantic case of hemorrhoids.

The 'rescue' percula clown in the sump doesn't go near it. It prefers the company of the bubble tip anemones. I plan on introducing another clown fish later to help the carpet acclimate a little better and to assist in feedings and removal of waste.


----------



## sig

did you think that this piece can get your tank in biological disbalance ?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

If this anemone decides to die (self destruct/implode).....it will absolutely have negative consequences on my system. It may nuke my display.

It is currently adding to the bio load....but I have increased the quantity and frequency of my water changes (yeah...hard to believe) and have changed my media (carbon etc) with more frequency.

I also have on standby - lots of salt water, carbon, reactors, and extra aquariums for a potential meltdown. I also have a 'list' of people I can depend on to babysit my cherry pieces if necessary.

The crazy things we do for this hobby


----------

